# Rattray's Black Virginia review



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

An aptly named blend, there could not be. Black stoved VA in varying sizes, from chunks to ribbons, fill the tin. The tin-aroma is sweet, almost aromatic-like, but really more like a cavendishy sweet smell. Tin contents are deceptively "wet", that is, it seems moister than it really is. I find a little breathing time after filling a bowl lets its settle into a perfectly smokable level.

Why after filling the bowl? Well, its a mightly lumpy blend and it took some head scratching before I figured out that it fills quite easily - but not when overly-dried (which makes it crunchy). Ergo, fill when wetter, let it dry in the bowl for an hour or so.

It did fill quite easily, takes a nice tight tamp-fill and provides a smooth draw (due to its lumpiness, better airflow?). Chars and lights very easily, and stays lit perfectly. A slow burner, a large bowl will last quite a while.

Taste, well, humph. Its not bad, not great, but its not noteworthy. A cavendishy sweetness, without any aromatic fruityness, and a hint of what I can only describe as burnt baking-chocolate. Tangyness probably from lemony/yellow VAs that were stoved in the mix.

The sweetness diminishes through the bowl, and by the end the flavor has come down to a burnt-earthy flavor. Left a burnt-metal aftertaste, which was not fun. And I got the hiccups after this last bowl, which is odd - it may have been the breakfast that preceded the bowl, the metallic/hiccups may not be the baccy's fault (only happened this once).

All in all, its an OK blend. A good "crossover" blend for cavendish smokers to venture into VAs, as it has no bite and burns reasonably cool (its stoved). Flavor is unique, not overwhelming, just right as far as flavor should be in a VA. Great burn, even and down to the last crumb, leaving only salt-n-pepper ash.

For the price, I would probably not stock up on this blend. Well, maybe upto a pound, but no more! ipe:


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

RJ:
Thanks for the review.I was planning on picking up a tin,however I may give it second thoughts.I'll just stick with FVF for now.


Prof. Mikemg:


----------



## Billblake (Mar 11, 2010)

Well......ok....Black Virginia is what I smoke. Now, for me, this is one of my favorite blends among a few others,but all my tobacco is Rattray. I would not smoke any other brand! Of coarse, this is just my opinion. As for Black Virginia...to sum it up.....I think it's a great smoke. In fact,
I'm going to fire up a bowl right now! @ It's going to be a really nice smoke too. Yes......I DO think it is that good. Opinions differ. Bill :boxing:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Billblake said:


> Well......ok....Black Virginia is what I smoke. Now, for me, this is one of my favorite blends among a few others,but all my tobacco is Rattray. I would not smoke any other brand! Of coarse, this is just my opinion. As for Black Virginia...to sum it up.....I think it's a great smoke. In fact,
> I'm going to fire up a bowl right now! @ It's going to be a really nice smoke too. Yes......I DO think it is that good. Opinions differ. Bill :boxing:


I never said it was bad. I may yet put down a pound for aging (no more) :dude:


----------



## Billblake (Mar 11, 2010)

Let's get this right......I never said that you thought it (Black Virginia) was bad. What you did say was, you did not think it was great. Well, all I was saying is I do think that that it is a great pipe tobacco. I have smoked a few & this is my favorite...at least for now. If you have a really fantastic tobacco then tell me about it & let me give it a try. I'm always opened for new stuff. Cheers:gaga:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Billblake said:


> Let's get this right......I never said that you thought it (Black Virginia) was bad. What you did say was, you did not think it was great. Well, all I was saying is I do think that that it is a great pipe tobacco. I have smoked a few & this is my favorite...at least for now. If you have a really fantastic tobacco then tell me about it & let me give it a try. I'm always opened for new stuff. Cheers:gaga:


The "other" Rattray's, HOTW, of course! :dude:


----------



## Billblake (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, I think HOTW is a very,very good tobacco. I have smoked it often, but I will not say it is my favorite. Marlin Flake & Dark Fragrance, I personally like better. It's just a matter of taste from one fellow to the next. One thing for sure I think is Rattray makes really fine tobacco. JR seems to have the best price. Bill oke:


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Billblake said:


> Well......ok....Black Virginia is what I smoke. Now, for me, this is one of my favorite blends among a few others,but all my tobacco is Rattray. I would not smoke any other brand! Of coarse, this is just my opinion. As for Black Virginia...to sum it up.....I think it's a great smoke. In fact,
> I'm going to fire up a bowl right now! @ It's going to be a really nice smoke too. Yes......I DO think it is that good. Opinions differ. Bill :boxing:


Bill:
I was given a 100 gm can of BV by a fellow pipe smoker. I was plesantly surprised. The aroma from the can remined me of black molasses with a hint of dried prunes. After letting it dry in the bowl a little I found this blend to be delightful. I really enjoyed the stoved Virginia taste. I would like to purchase additional amounts. Where do you obtain this wonderful tobacco????:hail:

Prof. Mike


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> Bill:
> I was given a 100 gm can of BV by a fellow pipe smoker. I was plesantly surprised. The aroma from the can remined me of black molasses with a hint of dried prunes. After letting it dry in the bowl a little I found this blend to be delightful. I really enjoyed the stoved Virginia taste. I would like to purchase additional amounts. Where do you obtain this wonderful tobacco????:hail:
> 
> Prof. Mike


JRCigar (.com) has a good price, if you can get over the $2.50 shipping per tin charge. Other vendors carry it too, smokingpipes or 4noggins for example.


----------

